
RIAA: Innovation is the Best Way to Kill Piracy - llambda
http://torrentfreak.com/riaa-innovation-is-the-best-way-to-kill-piracy-120412/
======
avianchaosx
Yeah, well, too bad the RIAA is the best way to kill innovation.

------
wfrick
As long as the RIAA still supports draconian copyright, a little nod toward
innovation doesn't mean much.

------
yamalight
well, look who's talking about innovations, rofl

